

Brilliant django cheat sheet...from a Malian company. - pjbrow
http://yeleman.com/django-pragmatic-api-reference/#field-lookups

======
Loque_k
I think the link might be "wrong"?

<http://yeleman.com/django-pragmatic-api-reference/>

That seems to work better/different.

~~~
pjbrow
Works fine for me. The URL you've put in is the un-shortened version. HN just
shortens the displayed URL.

